# Vintage Oris



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Good morning.

Just curious what you guys opinions are on "so called" vintage Oris watches across eBay? There seems to be plenty, with one or two that I quite like the look of.

My main concern is why are they so cheap compared to other well known brands? Are vintage Oris pieces just not in the same ball park?

This was one I was interested in but I have suspicions from the tone of (borderline moronic) language the seller used when I asked a few questions ... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mint-Condition-Vintage-Oris-Gold-Plated-Men-s-Calendar-Wrist-Watch/323351944427?autorefresh=true

Value you guys feedback, and my apologies if this subject has been discussed in the past.

Regards

Mr F


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

That one looks okay, but many are badly redialed or outright fakes. Don't buy any from India, as there seems to be a factory pumping out 'Oris' and 'Roamer' watches that have never been to Switzerland, even on their holidays. Be careful

Oris were not the same quality as they are now, probably more like Rotary. But they are cheap and interesting


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

This one is indeed genuine.

Word of advice: vintage Oris are not as valuable and as high quality as modern ones. But it's a nice watch nonetheless. Just that this one shouldn't cost more than 100 GBP.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Even though not top end watches, they are pretty nice all the same, and they even tell the time


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I reckon that the Oris you illustrate is probably a genuine piece, Mr F. It is true that the more basic Oris vintage watches seem to be relatively cheap when considering the good reputation of the company, and they may therefore be a good starting point for new watch collectors on a budget - I have a few in my collection and they are decent watches. Some of the more upmarket Oris models are, in my opinion, a bit special, and the firm continues to produce some really nice watches. When buying pre-owned watches of any sort, remember the adage, caveat emptor, and if you are suspicious of either the item or the seller, or both, adopt a level of caution when spending more than an amount you can easily afford to lose.


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

there nice but on the small side I think.

good cheap everyday watch that one


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks all for your advice. Really helpful. I have seen some shocking replica's, and my instinct thought this one may be ok.

As mentioned its an interesting looking watch this one so may put in a bid.


----------

